# 6-12-15 perdido bay



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

it was very windy but i did not let that deter me as i am trying to test weather/moon/biting patterns. 

bait was easy to get and a pal gave me a handful of minnows when he quit about 7:30. he was fishing out of a yak in the very spot i have been meaning to try but from a different angle. he sat there for an hour at least no nibbles; but did catch a nice cat near the sandbar..

i only caught one but boy she was nice. i had my pole in hand and could feel her swallow the minnow and they swim different than cats. im gonna say 2 pounds i didnt get a scale yet cause my brakelights; but will take the hog in the am

i have figured out where the drop off is now and im hoping i can catch more but usually the pins eat up the bait....


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty Redfish.
thanks for sharing report & pic.
catch 'em up.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice slot ! I was at Hub Stacey's (4 nice cats and a ray that swallowed my hook so far it looked like he was about to crap it out), I could've hooked you up with some live baby pins. I ended up letting about 20 go at the end of the night. Just look for the Bama chair


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I had to exit mobile view to see your photo


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

im sorry i uploaded it from the house pc the only way i know how.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice one, pretty fish.


----------

